# الرد على ان المسيح شيوعي



## ra.mi62 (18 يناير 2008)

يقولون أن مسيحكم أكبر شيوعي وأعظم ثائر مر بأرض الناس!

لقولكم *  (أن مسيحكم أكبر شيوعي وأعظم ثائر مر بأرض الناس) التباس وغموض ؟  **فأذا عنيتم بالثورة،  دعوة للخير والصلاح فهذا واقع لا مرد عليه.*
*فمع المسيح بدأ عالم جديد : عنده أنتهى تاريخ ما تقدمه من حقب،  ومنه أنطلق ما يعقبه من حقب الزمن.  فهو النقطة المركزية في دائرة الوجود،  والمحور الاوحد في الحياة الدنيا والاخرة.رفع العالم من ركائزه المتهرئة وأرساه على قواعد ما عرف ولن يعرف أرسخ منها.  فمن هذا القبيل يجب القول،  أن المسيح أعظم ثائر،  وأن الثورة التى كان هو باعثها هي الثورة الكبرى التي لم تعهد قط منذ فجر الوجود حتى ساعة زواله.  وهل يعوزنا التفكير الكثير لاثبات هذا الواقع ؟  والواقع ما كان قط ليعوزه الدليل.*​*فقبل أطلالة المسيح على هذا العالم ماذا كان رأي الأرض....؟  بالنسبة إلى الفرد والأسرة،  والحقوق والحريات،  وبالنسبة إلى العلاقات الدولية والمجتمعية،  والعمل،  وبالنسبة للمرأة والولد،  والحب والكرامة،  والخير والشر،  وما إلى ذلك كله من مظاهر الحياة البشرية ومرافقها ؟  ألم تكن المرأة دمية،  والولد قنية،  والعبد بهيمة ؟  ألم يكن السيد ربا،  والعمل عيبا،  والحق للقوة،  والفقير والعاجز من الطفيليات المؤذية في جذع المجتمع ؟  أنفلات في غير قيد.  فوضى أهواء وغرائز.  شرك يعقر جبهة الأنسان عند أقدام الثور والتمساح،  ويشيد لصنف من الآلهة هياكل تصخب بهدير الغرائز السفلى،  وتضج بالفجور،  وشبق الزواني قرابين عبادة وسكيب محرقات ؟؟*
*ذلك ما كانه العالم يوم أرسل المسيح نظرته الأولى من مقلتيه الدافقتين بالحب والرحمة والحنان على البشرية الراسفة المغلولة،  عليها ألف قيد وقيد من ضروب العبوديات.*
*أجل،  لقد كان المسيح ثائرا،  يوم بسط يده القديرة وحطم عن رقاب الناس قيود العبوديات.  وما كان سلاحه السيف والمزراق،  بل كان المحبة،  وكان أقرار مبدأ السلطة على مبدأ الإيمان بأن كل رئاسة شرعية في هذا الوجود أنما هي أشتراك في سلطان الله السيد المطلق.*
*لقد كان المسيح ثائرا إذ كان يريد أنسانية جديدة بتحويله العالم من حال إلى حال.  من وضع يلاصق به التراب إلى وضع يرقى به حتى أجواز السماء،  ولكن لا يحطمه عن طريق العنف والقوة من الخارج،  بل بتبديل حياة الأنسان من الداخل.  فتعليمه لم يكن متفجرة تدمر وتنشر معالم الخراب،  بل كان رحيقا محييا ودفقا من نماء.*
*أنه لم ير بشرية تمرح في فردوس السعادة بنسف النظم الإجتماعية والإقتصادية القائمة،  وأنما أراد أن يخلق أنسانا أفضل وأنبل يستطيع بناء نظام مجتمعى أوفر كرامة وعدلا.*
*فالمسيح كان ثائرا بقدر ما يجوز القول أن أشعة الشمس الربيعية ثائرة لانها تبعث في مقبرة الطبيعة التي خلفها الشتاء في أعقابه،  حياة تزخر بالبراعم والحركة والنضارة.*
*وعن شيوعية مسيحنا،  فالحقيقة أن المسيح لم يكن شيوعيا بحسب اللفظة السارية،  ومدلولها الهادر بصراخ الدماء البرئية حتى يسيل الذعر فى كيان العالم المتمدن.*
*الشيوعية لا تقول بحق الملكية،  أما المسيح فيعلن على وجه الدنيا أنه لا ينقص الوصايا العشر التي تكفل السابعة والعاشرة منها (سفر الخروج 20 : 1-17) حق الناس على الملكية وتحميها.  ولم يتخذ تلاميذه من بين الفقراء والعمال وحسب،  بل كان منهم أهل وجاهة كنيقوديموس والرامي والمجدلية.  *
*وما حلم قط بنظام أجتماعي من نسج الخيال يكون فيه الناس جميعا متساوين فى خيرات الأرض،  وأما صرح قائلا : [Q-BIBLE]" طوبى للفقراء"[/Q-BIBLE] (أي سيكون منكم فقراء على الداوم).  وتعلميه الألهي يحفل بمثل هذه الألفاظ : العمل والعمال،  والاجر والاجراء،  والبيع والشراء،  والقرض والدين ومان كان من هذا القبيل،  وفي هذا دليل قاطع على أعترافه بنظام يقول بالملكية الخاصة ويقوم على أساسها.*
*ولكن اذا لم يكن المسيح شيوعيا بالمعنى الذى يريدون فذلك لا يعني أنه يقر التوزيع القائم لخيرات الأرض،  ويبارك المظالم الصارخة في التنظيم الاقتصادي القائم.  انه لم يكن شيوعيا بالمعنى الذي يريدون ولكنه ما أباح قط التبذير الأناني للثروات ولا التمتع في غير قيد بالملكية الخاصة.*
*لقد طوب،  ولاشك،  الرحماء لإنهم سيجدون رحمة،  ونصح إلى الشاب الغني أن يوزع أمواله على أهل البؤس وألفاقة.  ولكنه في الوقت نفسه بين بأقوال رهيبة كم يصعب على الأغنياء أن يلجوا أبواب ملكوت السماوات.  وأظهر الغني،  (في مثل الفقير ولعازر)  واقفا تحت حكم الهلاك ولا خطيئة له سوى قسوة القلب تجاه الفقراء.*
*المسيح شيوعي ؟؟؟*
*أذا أرادوا بالشيوعية نظاما يقوم على مبادىء العدوان وإثارة الاحقاد والضغائن فليس المسيح شيوعيا،  أما أذا عنيت أنت بها :...المحبة السخية الفعالة،  فبلى.*
*أذا أرادوا بالشيوعية : أقتحم بيت غيرك وأسلبه خبزه،  فلا.  أما أذا عنيت أنت : " أكسر خبزك للجائع وأدخل بيتك البائس المطرود" فالمسيح كان شيوعيا وأكبر.*
*إذا عنت الشيوعية : جرد الغير من ثوبه،  فالمسيح ما كان شيوعيا،  أما أذا عنيت أنت : [Q-BIBLE]"من له ثوبان فليعط من ليس له"[/Q-BIBLE] فأنه كان شيوعيا.*
*أذا عنت الشيوعية ما يريدونها أن تكون،  مسخا متعطشا إلى البطش وسفك الدماء فالمسيح ما كان شيوعيا ؟ أما أذا عنيت أنت : البجعة التى إذا ما تعذر عليها وجود القوت لفراخها تمزق لها من صدرها قوتا،  فالمسيح كان حقا شيوعيا.  (وشكرا).*


----------



## باسكال (18 يناير 2008)

*المسيحية والاشتراكية !*

*المسيح لم يكن شيوعياً البتة ، إلا أن الخطوط العريضة للمسيحية والاشتراكية كانت كبيرة ، وذلك فيما يتعلق بالمجتمع ، والاهتمام بطبقة الفقراء.

هذا وقد شدني ما قرأت في الموسوعة العربية على انترنت ، باب مذاهب فكرية وفلسفية عن الاشتراكية ، حيث أوردت الموسوعة ما يلي : أصل مذهب الاشتراكيين آباء الكنيسة المسيحية وبعض فلاسفة القرن الثامن عشر ثم (بابوف) الثوري الفرنسي المتوفي مقتولاً (1797) م وهو الذي أسس مذهب الكومونيين ثم الفيلسوف فورنييه المتوفي سنة (1838) م والمؤرخ (لويزبلان) المتوفي سنة (1882) م وسائر تلاميذ (بابوف) المتقدم ذكره الذي كان لهم جماعات سرية لا عداد لها في النصف الأول من القرن التاسع عشر. ولكن لو سألت الاشتراكيين العصريين عن واضع أساس مذهبهم لقالوا هو كارل ماركس الاشتراكي الألماني المتوفي سنة1883 م. 

ولكن مما حفظه التاريخ لآباء الكنيسة المسيحية من الأقوال المأثورة يثبت إنهم أدركوا مذهب الاشتراكيين قبل وجوده وقالوا بأول أصل من أصوله وهو حذف الملكية فقد قال سان جيروم بابا النصاري المتوفي سنة 420 م. 
«الغنى نتيجة من نتائج اللصوصية دائماً. فإن لم يكن قد جناها المالك الحالي فقد جناها أسلافه». 

وقال البابا سان كليمان المتوفى منذ ثمانية قرون: «العدالة الحقة هي أن الكل حق للكل، وما سن الملكية الشخصية إلا الظلم» وبناء على هذا فالذي وضع أساس المذهب الاشتراكي في الحقيقة هم آباء الكنيسة المسيحية و(بابوف) المتقدم ذكره. وأما كارل ماركس فهو أول من دعم هذا المذهب دعماً علمياً."​*


*والموقع هو : http://encyclopedia.aarabiah.net/socialiste ​*
*هذا مع تحفظنا على العديد من المعلومات والمصطلحات الواردة في الموسوعة ، مثل (سان جيروم بابا النصارى)​*:fun_oops:

*ولكم مني سلام المسيح:94:​*


----------



## Fadie (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على ان المسيح شيوعي*

انا بحب الشبهات اللذيذة دى

شكرا رامى عالموضوع الجميل


----------



## ra.mi62 (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على ان المسيح شيوعي*



> انا بحب الشبهات اللذيذة دى
> 
> شكرا رامى عالموضوع الجميل


 
شكرا اخي الحبيب على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## ra.mi62 (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على ان المسيح شيوعي*

شكرا اختي باسكال على التوضيح دا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على ان المسيح شيوعي*

ميرسى على الموضوع رامى

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ra.mi62 (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الرد على ان المسيح شيوعي*



> ميرسى على الموضوع رامى
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


 
شكرا الك ربنا يباركك


----------

